# TerraTec XLerate



## KalkOne (29. Juli 2003)

A Hoi!
Hab nen Problem *heul* :
Ich habe einen Athlon XP 2700+, 1024MB DDR Ram, Radeon 9700Pro....
toll freue mich auch sehr drüber  ....aber meine Soundkarte
"TerraTec XLerate" (schon etwas älter aber trotzdem gut),
will nich mitmachen. Im Windowsbetrieb erhängt sie sich nach
10 Minuten und alles ist lahmgelegt. Habe sogar den neusten 
Treiber drauf. Ws jetz? Ist das ein Treiberproblem oder gibt es doch Hoffnung für das gute Stück? *verzweifelt*


----------



## blubber (29. Juli 2003)

Hi,

woher willst du wissen, dass sich die Soundkarte nach 10 Minuten aufhängt, wenn alles lahmgelegt wird?


----------



## KalkOne (29. Juli 2003)

Nein ich meine die Soundkarte funktioniert nicht länger als 10 minuten, danach bleibt alles stehen. Außerdem wird sie glühend heiß.
Keine Ahnung was ich noch machen soll, mein Sound Onboard ist kaputt ;(


----------



## blubber (29. Juli 2003)

Na wenn sie glühend heiss wird, kann es ja nur daran liegen. Vermutlich ist ihr die Taktfrequenz des Slots zu hoch. Wie alt ist die Karte denn?

bye


----------



## KalkOne (29. Juli 2003)

Die Karte wurde Ende ´99 hergestellt. Aber sie kann garnicht kaputt sein. Den jetz kommt das lustige: Sie funktioniert nur auf sehr alten Systemen. Auf mein 2.Rechner (Celeron 400MHz & Co auf Windoof 98 und ME funzt sie einwandfrei. Nur eben auf etwas neuere PC-Systeme macht sie Zicken. Aber es muss doch irgendwas geben was die alte Lady wieder zum Leben erweckt *heul*... Es gibt doch noch nichmal einen WinXP Treiber!  

bye


----------



## Erpel (29. Juli 2003)

Welchen Treiber Verwendest du denn im Moment??
Wenn du nicht eh den hast versuche mal Den 2000 Treiber .


----------



## KalkOne (29. Juli 2003)

Hey Danke!! Ich versuch ihn mal unter XP aus!
Bis dahin 1000x thanks! 

bye


----------

